# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Exhaust Shops?

## TonYJ

Do any members or sponsors on here do custom exhaust systems? 
I just got my 4.7L swapped into my 90' Yj. The existing exhaust that was being used with the 4.2 has been added to and altered many times by the looks of it, and to get the new header hooked in to test drive it I gave it the O'riley special of adapters, reducers, and cheap clamps...

I need a full system muffler and all. There's a pretty new Lou's franchise in Milford Id like to hear if anyone's used them or knows anyone who has used them. I had a custom exhaust put on a previous truck of mine by the Manchester Lou's like 8 years ago and it totally rusted out within 2 years. I'm sure there must be better grades of pipe then I was given on that job but left me a little sour either way. The exhaust they removed was 10 years old and had no rust issues, it was just a single system and I wanted duals :Dontknow: 

The jeep is not a commuter so I can leave it for days if needed.

Open to any suggestions,

----------


## FSHJNKY

I have had custom work done at Lous in Manchester.

----------


## ecgreen

I have used Lou's in Concord. They are priced well and do a reasonable job.

----------


## farmer

Never been to Lous, every time I hear someone rant about their Lous exhaust they tell me what they paid and I about pass out. WAY overpriced IMO.

Pipe Dreams in Rochester has a great reputation.

Brian's Brake and Muffler in Lebanon, ME has done all my work and I'm always super pleased.

----------


## nobletrout

Used the Lou's in Milford. Cost me $200 for stainless custom downpipe. Not sure if a good deal or not, but dropped it off and it was ready two hours later.

----------

